# Inschriftenforschung Fehler?



## Atrum_Scorpius (20. März 2009)

Hallo.

Bin jetzt bei Inschriftenforschung ca. 430 und wollte mithilfe der Inschriftenforschung neue Glyphen lernen.
Ich versuche es schon ziemlich lange und hab mächtig Mats reingesteckt, doch bis jetzt keine einzigste Glyphe erlernt.
Hab natürlich ein GM angeschrieben, doch da kam nur der altbekannte Antwort, dass dieses Problem bekannt ist und man da nichts machen kann. 

Sowas find ich sehr entäuschend. Hat jemand von euch auch das Problem gehabt und dennoch Lösen können?


----------



## Feudal (22. März 2009)

Ich bin schon sehr lange 450 und habe jeden Tag gelernt.

Nach 4 Wochen nix mehr lernen bei der Forschung habe ich es aufgegeben weiter zu lernen.

Denke wenn neue Glyphen kommen dan mache ich wider weiter.

Gruss Feui


----------



## Atrum_Scorpius (22. März 2009)

Das Problem ist ja, das ich noch gar keine Glyphe gelernt habe. Mir also noch viele fehlen die es schon giebt. 
Ist jetzt die Frage ob ich es weiter versuchen soll,nochmal neu Anfangen oder ein neuen Beruf wähle? Wobei ich auf letzteres keine Lust habe nochmal ganz neu zu beginnen.


----------



## StepBack (12. April 2009)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du keine neuen Glyphen lernst? Es kann auch sein, dass du per AddOn oder sonst wie dein Chat umgestellt hast, und dir Dinge wie das Rezepte lernen nicht mehr angezeigt wird.
Vielleicht probierst du es jetzt einmal an nem anderen Rechner.


----------



## cybbo (17. April 2009)

Bei mir das gleiche Problem. Hab laut Ackis Recept List noch jede Menge Glyphen für schwache Inschriftenforschung und Inschriftenforschung Nordends offen, aber seit dem Patch lern ich nix mehr. Ausser ein paar Rollen kommt nix mehr bei rum.


----------



## PGW (17. September 2009)

Hab gestern wieder Inschriftenblablabla von Nordend oder wie das heisst durchgeführt und schon eine neue glyphe gelernt. Also mit dem Patch kann das nichts zu tun haben.

lg


----------



## van der zeusen (5. November 2009)

in letzter zeit, procct bei mir die schwache inschriftenforschung für die geringe glyphen nicht (und mir fehlen da noch einige) - im tooltip steht natürlich dabei, dass man damit gelegentlich eine geringe bekommt, heißt, dass ich bis auf diese woche immer nur glück gehabt habe, dass immer was geprocct ist?
dann habe ich den leisen verdacht (kann das leider nicht wirklich beweisen), dass ich bei beiden inschriftenforschungen glyphen gelernt habe, die ich schon hatte, hat hier jd. erfahrungswerte, oder kommt mir das nur vor (uU auch deshalb, weil es ja ähnlich namen von glyphen gibt)
und kann man mit der nordrend-inschriftenforschung und den büchern diesselben glyphen lernen? oder sind die glyphen sozusagen zugewiesen auf je eine mögliche art der erlernung?

vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Schdaiff (8. November 2009)

Bei schwacher Inschriftenforschung lerntst du im Normalfall auch erhebliche Glyphen. Es ist nur eben selten, das du auch mal ne geringe Glyphe lernst... Das heißt wenn es procct, dann hast du ne erhebliche Glyphe gelernt, jedenfalls lerne ich damit bei 1 von 10 mal eine geringe, ansosnten nur erhebliche....


----------

